
Massively Multiplayer Minesweeper - rinesh
https://minesweep.glitch.me/
======
guessmyname
Can someone post a screenshot? This is the only thing I can see:

> _failed to start application on minesweep.glitch.me_

> _This is most likely because your project has a code error._

> _Check your project logs, fix the error and try again._

~~~
seba_dos1
"Multiplayer" \- checked. "Massively" \- not so much ;)

~~~
GarethX
The author of the app took the project down. As far as I know, it's a student
project that is still a work in progress, so they might not yet be ready for
full HN scrutiny.

------
_sdegutis
I love seeing little niche MMO games like this! Anyone remember mienfield.com?
This site reminds me of that, but that site kept going down and coming back
up, and reddit.com/r/mienfield kind of narrates the life and eventual death of
that site, which is neat to see unfold over time. But what's most interesting
to me is that although so many people found this kind of simple MMO game
extremely fun and kept going back to it (our family played mienfield on and
off for weeks, maybe months!), the site couldn't find a way to support itself
financially and eventually died. I'm not sure what would have been the best
financial model for it either. But either way, it's super cool and inspired me
to buy editfight.com and transform it into a new kind of MMO game every few
months. To me the best part of these kind of games like minesweep.glitch.me
here is that people have to find ways to interact and communicate with very
little conventional ways (no comments, no live chat, etc) and instead have to
use the game itself to communicate, to coordinate and plan, or just to say hi
to each other! It's like getting back to the raw fundamentals of human
interaction before there was formalized speech or writing!

------
kej
For anyone really in to minesweeper, I want to recommend the Hexcells series
of games, available on Steam.

It's hexagonal minesweeper that gradually introduces new clues, and there is
always enough information that you don't have to guess. It's a really well
done puzzle game.

(No affiliation, just a big fan)

------
teraflop
There used to be a much more polished implementation of this idea at
[http://www.mienfield.com/](http://www.mienfield.com/), but it appears to have
gone defunct sometime in the last few months.

~~~
discussedbefore
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11158897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11158897)
(Feb 2016)

> _game like this_ [http://gameofbombs.com/](http://gameofbombs.com/)

Apparently being offline has happened before:

> _it was down and didn 't get back up for at least 200 days_

------
JimiofEden
Neat. I can just right click everything though

Also is there a penalty for being a jerk and just clicking everything
regardless of if it's a mine or not?

------
camtarn
I'm not sure if there's a controls summary that I'm missing, but here we go:

Left click: reveal a tile

Right click: flag a tile as containing a mine, or reveal it if it doesn't
contain one (score penalty)

Drag (either button): move across the field

------
Thaxll
Doesn't work? I left / right click does nothing.

------
nickthegreek
Love me some minesweeper. My favorite version is probably on the Vive. Nothing
is cooler than FPV minesweeper, planting flags and working the field.

I wish this one had some zoom control.

------
camtarn
Huh. The server crashed (all the tiles reset)... and when it came back, every
single tile contained a bomb. This is a bit odd...

[edit] Five minutes later, it's back to normal.

------
hossbeast
It seems like there's a co-op aspect where clicks only take effect after
multiple players have acted on a particular box?

------
robraven
Cool idea. What's to stop a player from just right clicking and planting
either a flag or uncovering a square?

~~~
kav2k
Score. If a square is uncovered by right-click it's penalized.

------
Dibbles
Concept is pretty cool. Needs a little work still though.

------
xellisx
Next up, Massive Multiplayer Solitaire.

------
senectus1
anyone remember "tetrinet" ?

I used to _love_ playing multiplayer tetris.. it was such a fun challenge!

~~~
rover2341
Yes i do, it was a very fun game.

------
thelegendxp
i did not realize how addicting minesweeper can be until today

------
rover2341
minesweeper.io Is another fun multiplayer minesweeper

------
jamesfdickinson
Another multiplayer minesweeper is
[http://minesweeper.io](http://minesweeper.io)

